# Game 21: Hornets @ Heat (1/30 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, January 30, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick turnaround after the big game against the Bulls. But no excuses. Hornets played tonight and were blown out at home by the Hawks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Home back-to-back for us means no excuses, especially coupled with them having a traveling back-to-back. They'll be hungry to snap back, and we know how every team approaches games against us, and how we slack against the lesser teams. Hopefully we don't play down too much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hornets are the worst 3pt shooting team in the league.


So they will go off on us :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Think I've got the Hornets announcers on League Pass. meh.

I can definitely see them going off from 3 tonight lol. Looking for Wade to have a bounce back game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn I'm glad I checked the schedule I didn't think we'd have a game tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

oh good we suck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Had to see the slow start coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-9 start for the Hornets, one of the worst offenses in the league.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

LeBron Stat Padding


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 9-10 shooting to start for the Hornets..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hornets are the worst 3pt shooting team in the league.
> 
> 
> So they will go off on us :laugh:


[osidpoais;klasvj[wioasdnvaslkfnvpaosdgfpoiwejhpklasvn;lasdflkvnas;dlkvn;slnkv;sokvn;osk


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Is Eddy Curry going to see any minutes tonight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at NOH starting out 9/10 - who could've seen that coming?

Definitely saw Bellinelli being 'that guy'. Whats the bet Gustavo Ayon and Greivis Vasquez add to the pain.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cool turnovers bro!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade circus shot.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier and Udonis on the court. As I've said before, I hate this. Miller should be in there with Udonis. Battier should be in when Udonis isn't, unless we desperately need D.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why won't they miss?!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Miller makes Greg Oden look durable. Jesus Christ I'm sick of this guy hurting himself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-27 after 1

Allowed 29 points a horrible offensive team. Hopefully the fall back down to earth soon.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow nice shot cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hornets shot 12/19 from the field. That shit aint sustainable.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Miller is actually not a good free throw shooter. Only 76% for his career. Bosh should be shooting the technicals.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Norris.

Wake up Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This group to start the 2nd has been awful. 

Thank you Monty Williams for calling a time out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man this game sucks, we're playing crap again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Cole/Miller/Battier/Haslem/Bosh lineup...yuck. Not enough offense, and I just dont like these lineups that feature both UD and Shane. Theyre offensive liabilities.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No foul there!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow that was sick Cole


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is dumb, their shooting will cool off eventually


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole sucks what kinda pass was that fool.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wanna go any longer sans LBJ, Spo? WTH man.

Hornets going all Austin Daye/NYK on us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's the worst offense in the league and they're killing us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was pretty


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Okafor would be perfect for us. He's a better Joel Anthony.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No foul on that drive?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade awesomeness


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Landry, what is this crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1

He's heating up


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade to the rescue.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade delicious and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So Wade is officially doing well, pencil in Bosh for a garbage game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mama there goes that man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hate that this team has played down to their competition this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whyd that tip jam not count?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Okafor would be perfect for us. He's a better Joel Anthony.


He's slow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade! That was sweet


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

holy moly Dwyane Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade is fire


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Far out, learn to lob Rio. 

In fact, just lay it in. Sometimes you dont need to do the fancy play guys....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was an interesting decision by Wade...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> That was an interesting decision by Wade...


:banghead:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Egregious flop by LeBron back there. Gotta know he's not getting that call. Cost us an easy bucket given up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

By interesting, you mean wrong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting the ball to Lebron in motion. Something we should do more late in games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-49 at the half

Ugly start, great finish to the half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, despite how bad we played, we lead at the half which is something.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Getting the ball to Lebron in motion. Something we should do more late in games.


Been thinking this since "this fall, man this is tough, this fall I'm gonna take my talents to South Beach..." Baffles me its not done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start. Two steals, two layups.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats exactly how this team should be playing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to get CB involved now. Just 3 shots, and 0 rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

Good to see against their zone


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Wade2LBJ fastbreak is becoming so rudemintary, im almost taking it for granted.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The activity defensively has picked up hugely. If only we did this all the time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice stat padding Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Former Heat draftee, Jason Smith


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Court awareness, Joel. Dammit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333

Bust a move


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good Rio, bad Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Okafor 5-6 tonight. He went 10-12 against us in a game last season.

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an awful call on Mario. Jack clearly tripped over his own teammates foot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

[email protected] refs. The NBA would be so much better if there were more competence from the officials.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel hook!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron 3 assists from a triple double.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One day, the big 3 will all get rolling. One day..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MANBEARPIG AND1!!

WOW


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MAN

BEAR

PIG!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

King ****in James


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man/bear.pig


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Man.

Bear.

Pig.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's probably second to the Lucas poster in LeBron plays of the year for me. That was insane.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Guys I'm getting depressed just thinking about the team we are going to root after this era. This is once in a lifetime stuff.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh, Rio. How much better would you be if you didn't have rocks in your head?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MVK Most Valuable King


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible foul shane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet drive by Cole


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else notice how Ariza has thrown the ball into an empty space instead of even trying to shoot against Joel when he rotates to block his shot? Also Jack threw a floater into the rafters. Joel is on everyone's scouting report this year. He might not be getting blocks but that's because he's in their heads making them miss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is cutting really well tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

nice d


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

87-68 after 3

Great quarter. Heat came out as they should. Need to do the same to begin this 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now that quarter, was Heat basketball. Excellent D, and fast/uptempo O.

Shooters hit their 3's. Easy transition layups....basketball can be so simple


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I understand end-of-quarter clock draining, but that was just a wasted possession by LeBron there. Way too much wait-pounding, then on the inbounds he had Miller wide open in rhythm but decided to force it to Battier in a crowd. Not often you get to critique James' vision/decision-making (passing-wise), but had to be done.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just noticed that through 8 games, Miller is shooting .595% from the field and .588% from downtown.

Hopefully I didnt just jinx him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller has such a sweet stroke


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole2CB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

EVERY TIME UD gets an offensive board and doesn't kick it out bad things happen. I know he's not retarded, so clearly its his ego that needs checking. This team isnt about individual production. Play smart and make the right play. You. Cant. Score. Inside. Let go of that rope.



Adam said:


> Anybody else notice how Ariza has thrown the ball into an empty space instead of even trying to shoot against Joel when he rotates to block his shot? Also Jack threw a floater into the rafters. Joel is on everyone's scouting report this year. He might not be getting blocks but that's because he's in their heads making them miss.


He's been forcing awkward misses for a few seasons now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF shane


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem made it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol UD nearly messed it up again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should get Miller handling the ball a little more. He's got good vision off the dribble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD and Battier throw up some prayers every night.



Wade County said:


> Just noticed that through 8 games, Miller is shooting .595% from the field and .588% from downtown.
> 
> Hopefully I didnt just jinx him.


We now know who to blame if he goes cold :azdaja:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet runner by Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sweet drive Norris!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J Mike!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn Miller. I haven't seen a guy this automatic from 3 and 2 range since Kapono's big year.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BOSHASAUR!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh with the steal n jam!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris. That's the only time you should keep the ball on a fastbreak. When no one is around you


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice steal by Bosh but only 10/3 lol when will they ever play well at the same time


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL this picture is pure MM:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Nice steal by Bosh but only 10/3 lol when will they ever play well at the same time


Who cares, we don't need "big three" we need a team. Just saying. If we're winning I don't give a shit who gets the points I want that trophy and that banner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Ayon looks like a pretty good player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at UD's busted J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

COLE TRAIN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big minutes for Curry coming up. He needs to show something here in garbage minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Time to take CB out now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Cole is ****ing fast. So often it looks like he should pull it back and he burns it in.

Timeout Heat, victory cigars coming out.

Does Bosh hate Mike Miller? That time I wont criticize him because he made a nice post move, but it just reminded me of how many times I've seen him get doubled in the post with Mike wiiiide open behind the 3-point-line and Chris just ignores him and forces or coughs it up. I doubt he hates him, honestly, but it bugs the hell out of me. Mike could use the touches. If he got really hot, it would be great for the team in a variety of ways. Keeping the D honest would provide way better spacing for Bosh, for one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller sits going 6-8. His only 2 misses were 3's that rimmed in and out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats a rough offensive call on EC


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Curryman has 0 hops. 5 inch vertical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Forgot how much i despise Juwan


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeez, Curry fouls an awful lot. 3 fouls in like 2 minutes haha.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice footwork by Curry


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice move by Curry


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 109-95

Inexcusable start to the game, going down 12. But they just dominated from that point on.

Great that Lebron and Wade didnt need to play in the 4th.

One of these days, the big 3 will all get rolling together.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Horrible 1st quarter, dominating 2nd, 3rd and 4th quarters. Nice to get our starters some rest in the 4th. 

Routine win. Not much else to say. Hopefully we won't have a start like that again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back on the road now. Two tough road games coming up. @ Bucks and @ Philly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What was the closest our Big 3 have come to all playing well this season? Anyone have that?

And so much for Ira's theory the Heat wont play Curry in garbage time to keep him from forging bad habits. He had his best post move yet, at least.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucks and Philly will be tough. Here's hoping for a solid road trip.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Curry looks like he may just be the slowest player in the NBA. It's such an amazing contrast with how fast the rest of the team plays


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> What was the closest our Big 3 have come to all playing well this season? Anyone have that?


Boston

Wade- 24-8 on 8-15
Lebron- 26-6-5 on 9-14
Bosh- 18-11 on 8-11

Charlotte (2nd time we played them and blew them out)

Wade- 22-6-3 on 9-16
Bosh- 24-10 on 9-13
Lebron- 16-9-5 on 6-10


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good stuff W2B. Thanks. They missed 15 shots and grabbed 25 boards in each, pretty crazy.

NO might have a tough time moving Kaman. Not sure any non-contender will go after him, and Stern might be reluctant to move him to a contender because of all that nonsense with the Lakers. Teams in general will be reluctant to negotiate with them, also, because of that debacle, and I hear they're asking for a lot. Only way we get him is if he's bought out.

POTG: LeBron. Maybe, actually, Joel? Shot 100% and grabbed SIX boards. J/K, but nice game by him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sknydave said:


> Curry looks like he may just be the slowest player in the NBA. It's such an amazing contrast with how fast the rest of the team plays


Dont take away the one thing Jamal Magloire has over every other player. Luis Scola is up (down) there, too, despite how effective he is.


----------

